# Trade Deadline and Trade Scenarios



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Let's list all of the rumors and create some of our own trades. If you post a rumor, include the link. If you create your own trade, nothing ludacris please.

Here we go.

Houston Trades:
Bonzi, Sura, Rafer

New York Trades:
Crawford, Lee

Bonzi can backup the 2 and 3 in NY. We also rid ourselves of Rafer and get a younger better PG and a solid yet undersized PF. Had to put Lee in there to make the deal work.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Than whos our point guard? I know JL3 isnt and luther head isnt a solid point guard. But id go after lee not crawford


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Crawford jacks up and forces too many shots.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I would like to have SF3 (now SF1) to be bought out and be back to Houston as a Rocket in addition to this. If we are taking Crawford who IMO is a very good player, we are going to have a very great starting line up. 
Imagine a line up like this:
Francis\Lucas\V-Span
Crawford\Head
McGrady\Novak\Padgett
Howard\Hayes\Lee
Yao\Deke
----
However, on the other hand, I don't think New York would give up the two players who this year have gave them lots of buzzer beaters. 
Bonzi..., they have Richardson already and he is good. 
I would only think the Knicks would do this only for getting rid of player contracts and bring New York Street Ball Legend back to New York City. Other than these, there is really no points for the trade.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Why Francis??!!! We need a better point guard!!! 
Oh, and PG-ing can be trained. Just don't lose your wits, think a bit, and handle that ball well and you got a good PG.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Most people seem to hate the idea so Stevie coming back to Houston but, it is growing on me. If we don't have to pay much to get him then it is a low risk and potential for a high reward.

I think Steve realizes how bad things can get when you are not on a good team. Everyone keeps saying how strong our team is even without Yao or Tracy in the lineup at times so, that being said, if you could get Stevie and he starts playing for himself again then you bench him but, if he starts playing for the team we could be pretty strong.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Three team trade idea:

Rockets trade Alston, Sura and Spanoulis to Philadelphia and Wells to Indiana;
Philadelphia trade Kevin Ollie to Houston and Andre Miller to Indiana;
Indiana trade Tinsley and Marquis Daniels to Houston and send Philadelphia a 2nd rounder.


Tinsley is an improvement over Alston. Sura is injured, so bring Ollie to play as the third stringer PG. Marquis Daniels is a young stud and can earn more minutes than it seems that Bonzi will get.

As for Philly, they'll be rid of Dre Miller contract, they'll get a 2nd rounder, and shorter contracts in Alston and Sura. Ollie didn't fit with this actual roster, so they take a gamble in Spanoulis.

Indy get an overall better PG in Dre, while getting a home player in Bonzi.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^^I'd rather stay with our 3 PGs and Bonzi, than get an injury-prone player and a guy who should be retired already.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Tinsley would make a nice addition...He's a good PG, and he could fit in the team.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Three team trade idea:
> 
> Rockets trade Alston, Sura and Spanoulis to Philadelphia and Wells to Indiana;
> Philadelphia trade Kevin Ollie to Houston and Andre Miller to Indiana;
> ...


Done deal, you tell you people and i'll tell my people! I'd love to deal Tinsley as i do agree, he is a solid PG but i think he needs a new coach and a new team, i wouldn't want to lose Daniels but life isn't perfect. I wouldn't mind Wells, i doubt he is the type of attitute guy Larry Bird is looking for though. But like i said, to get rid of Tinsley and get Andre Miller, you gotta take a hit somewhere.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

You guys like Nazr?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

There was a Chronicle article the other day that said Houston cannot stand pat with its current lineup. It did not really offer any trade suggestion but emphasised the point that we are a good team that really cannot compete with the upper echelon teams and it also said that teams like Denver with the acquistion of AI and Blake will pass up by if we don't do something.

Will try to find the article and drop a link out here soon.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> You guys like Nazr?


No but I like Tayshaun.. can we have him??

:lol:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> No but I like Tayshaun.. can we have him??
> 
> :lol:


you would...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Here was the John Lopez article that talks about standing pat.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/lopez/4486245.html


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

alston and novak for barbosa


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

trade with someone to get a lottery pick (a borderline playoff team so the pick is cheaper), then hope they get a top 3 spot in the lottery and we land durant


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> you would...


Nazr is a Kentucky boy too...  I would just rather have Tay!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

chn353 said:


> alston and novak for barbosa


I thought you liked Novak...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Alright, lets try this.

Houston Trades:
Alston, Sura, Bonzi, JHo, #1 for 2007 (If they don't want the draft pick then you got to give up Luther. Sorry.)

Memphis Trades:
Gasol, Stoudamire

Gasol is rumored to want out. Memphis will work a buyout or trade Eddie Jones to rid themselves of his 15mil and I don't think they really care that much about Damon.

Damon wanted to come to Houston a while back but, we could not get a deal done. Memphis replaces Damon with a capable PG. Sura will be cut. Bonzi will replace Eddie. JHo is reliable and the get the draft pick.

Houston gets its PF of the future and a capable PG that can run the offense and shoots better that Rafer.

New Starting Lineup:

C - Yao
PF - Gasol
SF - Battier
SG - TMac
PG - Stoudamire

CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> I thought you liked Novak...



i do but his not getting anywhere under JVG's system. he'll be perfect for the suns. imagine the spread they'll have on the floor.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Alright, lets try this.
> 
> Houston Trades:
> Alston, Sura, Bonzi, JHo, #1 for 2007 (If they don't want the draft pick then you got to give up Luther. Sorry.)
> ...


The young Stoudamire was a great great player who would have made any team better but todays Stoudamire is probably not even at Alston's level. I want the 8+ assists Stoudamire from the early seasons when he won ROY. 

Would love Gasol though.
Howard Wells Padgett & Sura for Gasol?
Then we would have

Yao/Mutumbo
Gasol/Hayes
Battier/Novak/Snyder
McGrady/Head/Spanoulis
Alston/Lucas

What I desperately want is a PG
If Alston continues not to deliver why not shift TMAC to PG?

Yao/Mutumbo
Hayes/Howard/Padgett
Battier/Wells/Novak
Head/Snyder/Spanoulis
McGrady/Alston/Lucas

PS TMAC is 13th is assists per game this season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS Bobcats have two decent possible PGs

Knight & Felton
What about we try to get one of them?????

Felton for Head Alston Sura Padgett OR
Knight for Alston Sura Padgett Spanoulis


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Felton. I'd go for Felton.

Padgett + Sura FOR Raymond Felton


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> Felton. I'd go for Felton.
> 
> Padgett + Sura FOR Raymond Felton


Bobcats would never agree to that.
Those two are unwanted players to begin with....... Sura is getting payed to do nothing Padgett probably wouldnt get time at the Bobcats either. Felton is an up and coming young player the only thing we have close to that is Head, who will probably have to be thrown in, I threw in Alston cause now Lucas & Spanoulis can be back up point guards. and to sweeten the deal abit. NOTE I am desperate for a PG.

Loss of Padgett & Sura isnt a big deal to us. Padgett only gets garbage time and Sura is out for the season.

The other deal might be good too, Spanoulis I would like to keep but it seems JVg doesnt so coach wins here cause its obvious he isnt going to be fired. Its pretty much a straight swap Alston for Knight, plus two garbage time players(I know Spanoulis will improve but hey maybe we can sneak in a draft option even if its second round next season.) and a guy who is just eating up roster space and salary space while we are looking for a championship.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
The young Stoudamire was a great great player who would have made any team better but todays Stoudamire is probably not even at Alston's level. I want the 8+ assists Stoudamire from the early seasons when he won ROY.
```
We could trade for Gasol outright but, I swapped PG's just because. I know this is Damon 1.0 as oppossed to Damon 6.0 but, he is more than capable of running this team. He shoots it MUCH better than Rafer, contract is about 200k less per year, and his contract has one less year.

I was shooting it like Rafer last night. I went like 8 for 30 in three games. It was ugly. :boohoo2:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Knight is starting to get his age(isn't he 28-29?). Sorry if I am mistaken, but I don't really watch the Bobcats, except for Okafor, who's my fourth fav player.
Going for Felton, and I propose a fair deal:

Felton
2nd round draft pick

FOR

Alston
Wells
Padgett
cash considerations

Sorry, but I'm not giving up Head or Spanoulis. THEY ARE STAYING HERE.
By the way, are we over the salary cap?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, we're over the cap. And I don't think Charlotte wants to trade Felton.


----------

